# Main question



## CBarclay (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi following my last thread the question i really need answered is if we start the skilled worker process, and are then offered a job in canada whilst this is still being processed what happens??? do we loose visa money or can the process still be finished whilst we are in Canada???

Thanks 
Christine


----------



## Black Tie (Feb 8, 2009)

Your application will still stay in Process. You will have to inform the CIC about the changes (Job details and Address in Canada). As a matter of fact , you working in Canada will boost up your prospects of getting Canadian immigration.



CBarclay said:


> Hi following my last thread the question i really need answered is if we start the skilled worker process, and are then offered a job in canada whilst this is still being processed what happens??? do we loose visa money or can the process still be finished whilst we are in Canada???
> 
> Thanks
> Christine


----------



## CBarclay (Feb 8, 2009)

Thankyou do you know how long the skilled worker process takes from london?

Thanks 
Christine


----------



## Black Tie (Feb 8, 2009)

Anywhere from six months to Three years depending on the Case officer(Caseload) and the number of applications in that particular occupation. But UK isstill one of the fastest as compared to other countries.



CBarclay said:


> Thankyou do you know how long the skilled worker process takes from london?
> 
> Thanks
> Christine


----------



## CBarclay (Feb 8, 2009)

Black Tie said:


> Anywhere from six months to Three years depending on the Case officer(Caseload) and the number of applications in that particular occupation. But UK isstill one of the fastest as compared to other countries.




Thankyou for all of your advice !!!!!! x


----------

